# [RESOLU]Sets d'icônes pour Gentoo

## Anard

Bonjour,

J'utilise comme icônes flat-glass, un set d'icône que j'ai récupéré il y a qques années sur gnome-look.org ou xfce-look.org et que j'ai légèrement modifié à ma guise.

Quand je l'utilise sous Gentoo, à chaque compilation, je reçois des messages d'erreur (pas bloquants, mais c'est toujours énervant).

 *Quote:*   

>  * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/flat-glass

 

Ceci au moins un fois par logiciel. Je me demandais comment je pouvais faire pour faire disparaître ces messages. J'imagine qu'il attend un fichier qu'il ne trouve pas dans mon pack d'icône, mais lequel et où ? Et comment est-il rédigé ?

Merci pour votre aide.  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Cette erreur est générée par la fonction xdg_icon_cache_update dans l'eclass xdg-utils.eclass.

Quelle est la sortie de :

```

$ gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/share/icons/flat-glass

```

----------

## Anard

Merci

Il trouve un fichier caché .icon-theme.cache mais celui-ci est illisible, mousepad par exemple me dit que ce n'est pas de l'UTF8 :

```
anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/share/icons/flat-glass 

gtk-update-icon-cache: Failed to open file /usr/share/icons/flat-glass/.icon-theme.cache : Le fichier existe

anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ cd /usr/share/icons/flat-glass/ && cat .icon-theme.cache 

�|E$�\�l�  �!P!�"L"�"�#L����#�$$�$�%4%�&�'\'�((((�) )`)�*L*�+<+�,T-,-�-�..0.X.�/p/�0�181�1�202�2�2�����3\4 4d5P5p5�6H77L7�8l8�9P9�:8����:�:�;;�;�;�;�<�=�>p>�?P?�@4AA<B$B@B�B�C\C�C�D����D�����E�E�F\F�F�G,G�H0HhH�II�I�J�K`K�LLtL�L�M�M�N�OOpO�O�P$����P�QtQ�RLSDS�T�U�VDV�V�WhXX�X�Y@����Y�ZDZ�Z�[�\ ]

[...]
```

----------

## netfab

Ce fichier .icon-theme.cache doit être un fichier binaire temporaire.

Essaie ceci (en root) :

```

# cd /usr/share/icons/flat-glass/

# mv .icon-theme.cache .icon-theme.cache.old

# gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/share/icons/flat-glass

# echo $?

```

----------

## Anard

idem ...   :Sad: 

```
gentoo-imack /usr/share/icons/flat-glass # mv .icon-theme.cache .icon-theme.cache.old

gentoo-imack /usr/share/icons/flat-glass # gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/share/icons/flat-glass

gtk-update-icon-cache: The generated cache was invalid.

gentoo-imack /usr/share/icons/flat-glass # echo $?

1

gentoo-imack /usr/share/icons/flat-glass # 

```

Il a donc recréé le .icon-theme.cache

----------

## netfab

D'accord, donc tu peux supprimer les fichiers .cache temporaires.

L'explication est probablement ici. Tu dois certainement vérifier le fichier index.theme du répertoire, il doit contenir des erreurs (peut-être en rapport avec les modifications que tu as effectuées).

----------

## Anard

Cool merci  :Smile: 

C'était comme eux à cause des espaces dans quelques noms de fichier du thème d'origine que j'ai remplacé par des '-'

```
anard@gentoo-imack /usr/share/icons/flat-glass $ sudo emerge mousepad

[...]

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-editors/mousepad-0.4.2::gentoo

 * Updating GSettings schemas ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Updating .desktop files database ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Updating icons cache ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Updating GSettings schemas ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Updating .desktop files database ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Updating icons cache ...                                              [ ok ]

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

anard@gentoo-imack /usr/share/icons/flat-glass $ 

```

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Vous est-il possible de mettre à portée de clic - pour moi et nous autres - vos sets d'icônes corrigés pour Gentoo ?

Merci ! Je suis collectionneur.

Cordialement

----------

## Anard

Bonsoir,

Si bien sûr, mais je n'en suis pas l'auteur, juste qques modifs. Comme les notifications de mail avec le logo de la Poste.

Et je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne bien pour d'autres bureaux qu'Xfce.  :Question: 

Thème Flat-Glass

----------

